# Oil drain by tire? Here's a helpful tip.



## Paxonator (Sep 9, 2018)

So I'm very new to this forum and motors in general. Wanted to change the oil in my snowblower but found the drain to be right over the tire. I searched the forum and some suggested a pop bottle to direct the oil to your bucket. I then wondered how am I going to catch the oil after taking the cap off the drain without making a mess while also not holding the bottle the entire time. So here's what I did and hopefully it helps others.

I cut a hole on each side of the pop bottle near the bottom. I then slid the bottle over the drain line. I could then use my socket set to unscrew the cap catching all the oil and not have to baby sit the pop bottle as it drains.

The oil in my hand me down looked pretty dirty to me! Glad I'm changing it.


Anyways hopefully this helps someone on the forums.


----------



## paulm12 (May 22, 2015)

Pretty clever.


----------



## 1132le (Feb 23, 2017)

good job looks like i can use that even on my newer lct motor great tip

ill still grease the shafts and remove the wheel 1 time per yr


----------



## vinnycom (Nov 6, 2017)

nice, walkaway and let it drip to the last drop


----------



## Motor City (Jan 6, 2014)

Can I get my dime deposit back on the bottle after I change the oil?


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

I like this idea. I've used soda bottles before but not in this way. I like the idea of two holes, one for the socket.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

i just take a long tranny funnel and cut off about half of the funnel part so i can put the funnel underneathe the nut while having enough room for my fingers to unscrew nut.


----------



## Paxonator (Sep 9, 2018)

Glad this may help some people. I know it's not a big deal, but I don't like making a mess lol!


----------



## cuz (Mar 19, 2018)

Nice, I plan to use this. Thanks!
If you keep the cap on the soda bottle it should hold all the oil without needing the drip pan. My blower only holds 1 quart of oil.


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

Great tip! I figure I'll be using a 1/2 gallon milk jug for my oil change. We never buy pop.


----------



## Ariens hydro pro (Jan 24, 2014)

I use to make an aluminum foil tray and drain the oil. But that soda bottle is cool, never thought of that.
What I have done on many machines is just add a pipe to the drain plug and fix it. They also sell flex tubing that threads in to SAE or metric threads. Honda engines are metric....


----------



## Spectrum (Jan 6, 2013)

Clever!


----------



## Paxonator (Sep 9, 2018)

cuz said:


> Nice, I plan to use this. Thanks!
> If you keep the cap on the soda bottle it should hold all the oil without needing the drip pan. My blower only holds 1 quart of oil.


Hey, that's a great idea as well. I'll do that next time as well!


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

I put the blower up on a brick or comparable on the side with the drain on. Pull the cap and screw on a 1/4" pipe extension onto the drain. Put an old ice cream bucket so it will drain into it. slip the brick out and let it drain.
Pretty much it.


----------



## JamesReady (Mar 5, 2012)

How about a short piece of old garden hose to go over the tire and into a jug..??


----------



## Rooskie (Feb 12, 2015)

Depends entirely on where you cut the holes. If you cut around the bar code, no problem. If you cut them in Ohio, you won't get the dime, we don't recycle.


----------



## Paxonator (Sep 9, 2018)

James Ready said:


> How about a short piece of old garden hose to go over the tire and into a jug..??


Well that works as well, but you will definitely leak oil onto the floor before you can put the hose over the drain.


----------



## bludy (Oct 31, 2016)

Thanks, that is a really good idea.


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

I slip a brick under the wheel with the drain on it. Uncap it and screw on a piece of 1/4" pipe with a coupler and put a drip pan out side the wheel. Lift it and remove the brick and let it drain. Been doing it that way for years and it works OK.


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

Great idea on the bottle drain with 2 holes .....


----------



## paulm12 (May 22, 2015)

along these lines, does anyone have an oil catch pan they really like? Anyone use the close-able ones? I have an old open plastic one that is cracked now in a few places.


----------



## Krogan (Oct 12, 2018)

Wow! I love that idea.


----------



## cranman (Jan 23, 2016)

I'm going to copy that method...thanks!


----------

